# Tinker Toy is now home



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

Well we got her. What a day. She was out in the hills of Missouri. Can I say hillbilly country? She is a mess. First thing we had to do was pick a tick off her.:angry: When we got her home we had to give her a flea and tick bath. We pulled off at least 10 ticks. She was full of fleas. Her nails are so long they are curling over her paws. I can't tell if she has any teeth. She has barked at my fluffs. Desi has barked at her. I will make a vet appt. tomorrow or Tuesday. Dr. Knappenberger might be out of the office tomorrow. I have made an appt. to get her groomed tomorrow afternoon. Let the healing begin. She is a very scared girl. She is a little thing. On her rabies certificate it says 5 lbs, Will update after her vet visit.
Fran


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Poor thing! Was she in a puppy mill as a mother dog? I'm so happy you got her out of that situation! I'm hoping that you are keeping her seperate from your fluffs so they don't get fleas or ticks!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Poor thing! So grateful Tinker Toy is with you. Post pics and updates when you can.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

little Tinker is going to have a happy life from now on...... you have a kind heart.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Fran. Poor Tinker. I know she will feel better just having a warm bath. Gosh, these stories are hard to read. Bless you for taking her in Fran. If you need anything at all, please PM me and I will gladly help in any way I can. :wub:
xxxx


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking her in, Fran. Keep us posted on her progress... and I would also love to see a picture when you have the time :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bless you Fran! I'm sure that she'll thrive in your care!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her little heart! And thank you for being an Angel!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

YOU ROCK! Give the new little one a belly rub from me.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so happy this poor little girl won't be tied up outside any more. Reading about that just broke my heart.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you for taking care of her!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Bless your heart. Good luck.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm glad you came to her rescue!!!! Sooooo um did you smack her out???? Mabey not cud you said hillbilly's! Flip it breaks my heart how cruel people are! Glad you took her and will show her what real love is!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Fran your an angel.....Tinker is now going to see what being loved is!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Fran - I 'm so glad you got that poor little girl into your loving arms. I can't even imagine what she went through where she came from. :smcry: I know that it won't be easy but she'll come around. Maybe Tinker Toy should become Tinkerbell.:wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

You are an angel on Earth! Tinker will thrive in your love and care! God bless and hugs.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It's wonderful what you are doing for her! :grouphug: I hope the vet visit goes well and doesn't show anything more than what you can already see from the outside. 

I am also impressed that you have a groomer who can see her so quickly! :thmbup:

Keep us posted!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little thing. You are incredible.


----------

